# Restarting our Exercise and Walking Plans - How does this sound?



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

WALKING
Oooh, we started walking with Oso with Cesar Millan's calm assertive attitude. We walked quickly, ignored him when he went backwards or to the side and then held a tight leash if he tried to pull and kept us by the side. We typically ran in short bursts on the way home. He set the pace, we didn't let him pull, but ran just a bit faster than him (he's only 12 weeks) and then when he started to slow down, we said "okay" and let him smell and sniff for a little bit before going back again.

Now, we go to obedience class get a big lecture (rightly so) about letting him run when so young and instructions on loose leash training. The nightmare begins...

It has only been 4 days, but it is frustrating. At first, what we were trying was stopping every time he pulled, waiting until the leash went lax (usually he sat or looked back) and then saying good boy and walking again. On the first part of the walk he does really well, but on the back we stop every step pretty much. We also give him treats once he's walked several steps without pulling (while walking). 

The trainer at the obedience school yesterday when we asked for extra help recommended we hold a treat in our hand while walking and have Oso lick at it and lead him through treats bent over. As he's used to it, slowly stand up into a more regular position. Today on his walk though, Oso had no desire for treats on his way back. He wasn't just pulling, but yelping loudly. So, I waited until he let the leash go lax and stopped yelping. It turned a four block walk into a 40 minute expedition. In the middle, I stopped and let him climb in my to calm down had him eat some treats and then started again. After that I was able to tempt him with the treats a little more.

I really want walking to be fun for him and this was fun for noone. (including neighbors who came out of there house to see what was wrong!!) I looked through old posts and saw the Easy Walker Harness. Do you think this would be good for Oso? Should I try to tire him out pre walk and make the distance shorter? 

EXERCISE
The trainer gave us a much needed lecture about jogging with him. Even though we were doing it in short bursts and on soft surfaces, he is too young! She recommended that we teach him fetch and let him use up his energy doing that. She said letting him set the pace on any running was also a horrible idea (which I thought it may have been, but wanted him to have some fun w/o pulling). We could get a retractable leash, but I had heard bad things about that, so I saw in older threads talk of a check cord. Would it be ok to bring him to a park and let him just run around on the check cord, so it feels like he has freedom? There aren't many places off leash we can run with him. 

NEW PLAN
- short walks w/ easy walker harness
- teach fetch and exercise with check collar

How does that sound for a 12 week pup? He is a smart and eager boy, the yelping experience today was just torturous. 

**Oh and we are willing to work through/wait out unpleasantness as long as we are sure it is the right way to go.

**Also, thank you if you read through all this!! I know it's a lot!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't expect too much at such a young age. Focus on come, leave it and stay. Use a checkcord. Walking at heal is desirable but much easier to teach at 10-14 months old. Also use a slip lead cautiously. Be carefull with Fetch. Do you really know what Fetch means? Are you teaching him to Fetch or just chase a toy and bring it back? Most important is too have fun and be his best buddy then latter when he calms down and understands more he will be very willing to please.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you Linescreamer. I got an email back from the breeder saying he thought he was too young for leash training. So, we are just going to wait on that now and only practice it when its positive. The breeder said I don't want to RUIN him by trying to teach him too young. DEFINITELY don't want to ruin him!! 

I have no idea what fetch really means. I was referring to him chasing a toy and retrieving it. His pointing skills are excellent, but retrieving is pretty poor. I like the idea of having fun and building a strong bond. 

:::sigh of relief:::

It is difficult to figure out what the right thing to do is sometimes. I am ok with letting him be a puppy a little longer.


----------



## goodharborLuna (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree with linescreamer. Just an added note that I found when our puppy was young the yelping and pawing ending up be a signal she was tired and had enough for the time being. Good luck with your puppy and have fun!


----------

